# Barbara Schöneberger stellt sich Tittentest mit Oliver Pocher.



## Robb781 (20 Juni 2008)

auch nicht gerade neu und leider nicht in besserer quali vorhanden - dennoch beineid ich oli pocher um diese "wertvolle" erfahrung
eventuell per hand auf seitenverhältnis 4:3 umstellen.

enjoy it!

Previewpic:





Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/121872538/Schoeneberger_stellt_sich_Tittentest_mit_Oliver_Pocher.flv


Format: flv
Größe: 1.740KB
Länge: 00:42


----------



## Tokko (20 Juni 2008)

Typisch Pocher.

"Darf ich auch woanders anfassen"

Dank dir.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## sprangle (20 Juni 2008)

na der pocher hat´s gut......da werd ich neidisch!!


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2012)

jam jam jam


----------



## southgate96 (16 Okt. 2012)

Ich würde sagen: Test bestanden.


----------



## bartimore (17 Okt. 2012)

Pocher, Pocher!


----------

